# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Wie te volgen: de vele artsen,het alternatieve,gevoel, verstand,combi?

## Petra717

Heey Agnes

Dit onderstaande las ik bij de rubriek geestelijke gezondheid. En wou er hier even op reageren omdat het in het onderwerp verloren niet helemaal paste! 
_Na veel onderzoeken,testen en gesprekken werd de diagnose CVS gesteld:chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom;ik slaap nog steeds 12 tot 14 uur per dag,doe ik dat niet krijg ik 'grieperige verschijnselen'. ik heb echt al vanalles geprobeerd;slapen 'afbouwen',multi-energiepreparaten,etc,etc,maar niets helpt!
Een andere specialist stelde dan weer een andere diagnose:een zware,dieponderliggende depressie! volgens hem is het dat en heb ik géén CVS,m.a.w:ze raden maar wat raak;pas op ik zeg niet dat ze hun best niet doen,maar ik heb het gevoel dat ik na al die ziekenhuisbezoeken,testen en behandelingen nog geen stap verder ben!_
Mag ik vragen hoelang ze al zoeken naar een naam voor het "beestje"? 
Sinds mijn geboorte heb veel problemen met mijn gehoor (ik ben 20). Heb ook al vele onderzoeken, operaties ect. maar een oorzaak is er nog steeds niet en ook geen dianose. Er is al vanalles genoemd, ook de ergste dingen waaronder kanker. Maar op de een of andere manier blijkt het allemaal niet te kloppen. 
Inmiddels kan mijn lichaam niet meer zonder medicijnen. Uit het elk onderzoek blijkt iets anders te komen, wat later ook weer niet blijk te kloppen. Veel onderzoeken en operaties worden niet uitgevoerd uit angst voor reacties.
Al die ziekenhuisbezoeken zijn mij te veel geworden en ik heb na zwaar overleg met al mijn artsen besloten om het ziekenhuiswereldje voor een paar maanden vaarwel te zeggen. En ik moet je zeggen, ik heb nu pas het gevoel dat ik stap verder kom! Ik mag dan wel geen oorzaak en geen dianose hebben, maar ik hoef niet meer min. 2 keer per week naar het ziekenhuis! En heb ook geen spanningen van uitslagen en operaties wat keer op keer, week om week werden bij gesteld. Wel slik ik nu 6 pillen per dag, waarvan de samenstelling 2-wekelijks veranderd. Dus ik zou zeggen kies wat bij jouw goed voelt! zeg jouw gevoel dat het niet klopt... probeer desnoods de althernatieve geneeswijze of las een rustpauze in! 

Toodles
Petra

----------


## Agnes574

Bedankt voor je bericht Petra717
Ik geef je volledig gelijk!!!
Ik heb nu ook even een rustpauze ingelast...de internist houdt het nu definitief op CVS en ik moet pas in september weer op consult en in oktober zou er een therapie opgestart worden...
Daarnaast denk ik nu lekker aan mezelf;ik doe wat ik kan en geniet daar dan ook met volle teugen van! Wat ik niet kan : pech dan!
Ik ga sinds een paar weken regelmatig naar de fitness;ik doe daar wat ik kan en dat geeft een heerlijk gevoel...de mensen die me daar begeleiden en de mensen die de groepslessen geven zijn op de hoogte van mijn CVS,dus houden ze daar ook rekening mee en vinden ze het niet erg als ik halverwege een les afhaak of mijn training niet volledig uitdoe...wat heel fijn is!
Ik wens je veel sterkte met jouw problemen en ik hoop voor jou dat je er toch,op één of andere manier,van af kunt raken...frustrerend hé,als je zo van het kastje naar de muur wordt gestuurd,keer op keer,zonder duidelijke resultaten...sterkte
Liefs Agnes574

----------


## Agnes574

Petra717
op je vraag;hoe lang ze al zoeken naar de naam van 'het beestje'....
Sinds 1997...10 jaar dus...absurd hé!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Petra, heeft jou beestje inmiddels ene naampje? 
Een klasgenootje van mij heeft na vele jaren onderzoeken aan haar oren ed te horen gekregen dat ze chronische oorontsteking heeft, ze hebben een en ander vervangen en uu moet zij 1 a 2 x per jaar geopereerd worden om ontstekingen weg te halen en die implantaten te vervagen... hoop niet dat jij dat ook hebt! Heel veel sterkte meis!

@ Agnes... na vele jaren ellende en onderzoeken heb je nu wel een diagnose gelukkig en ik hoop dat de zenuwblokkade zijn werk gaat doen! Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Petra717

@ Luus,

Mijn beestje heeft nog steeds geen naam, chronische oorontsteking heb ik wel (dat al sinds geboorte), maar wat de rest allemaal is??? Daar zijn ze nog steeds niet achter. Aan mijn chronische oorontsteking word niets gedaan, enkel pijnbestrijding. Aangezien mijn oor erg gevoelig is en alles afstoot, dus ook geen gehoorapparaat voor mij. Op de duizeligheid na heb ik er momenteel weinig last van.

Liefs, 
petra

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Petra,

Vervelend dat er nog geen naam is voor je overige klachten, dat je last hebt van chronische oorontsteking en dat je oor alles afstoot.  :Frown:  Wel fijn dat je er momenteel weinig last van hebt, ik hoop dat dat ook zo blijft  :Smile:  Heel veel sterkte en liefde!

Liefs Luuss

----------

